
As China’s Woes Mount, Xi Jinping Faces Rare Rebuke at Home - nicolas_t
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/31/world/asia/xi-jinping-internal-dissent.html
======
07d046
That's an old article, written in the days when people were reading Xi's
absence from newspaper front pages as a sign of turmoil. Now:
[https://twitter.com/QiZHAI/status/1036293006100328448](https://twitter.com/QiZHAI/status/1036293006100328448)

Also, that professor mentioned, Xu Zhangrun, has apparently been forced to
return to China. I don't envy him, but I'm sure he knew what he was getting
into. These dissidents seem to have a surprising high ability to accept their
fates. Not the same guy, but an interesting read:
[https://chinachange.org/2018/09/16/four-years-
afar/](https://chinachange.org/2018/09/16/four-years-afar/)

Nobody knows anything about China.
[https://foreignpolicy.com/2018/03/21/nobody-knows-
anything-a...](https://foreignpolicy.com/2018/03/21/nobody-knows-anything-
about-china/)

------
kccqzy
Some Chinese friends of mine who didn't even entertain the idea of emigration
before Xi's rule now began to consider moving to another country. Xi is
basically reversing a lot of the reform pioneered by Deng, both in terms of
economics (see his policies on bolstering state-owned businesses) and
politics, under the false slogan of deepening reform.

------
grezql
Article date: 31. July

------
MichaelMoser123
Professor Xu is a member of the establishment, is he less likely to suffer
from repressions? I would guess that this is the case.

